# Polaris Strive ST doesn't charge correctly



## SocalMXer88 (May 28, 2009)

Have the Evantage charger that fits the plug on the bike, but when it's plugged in, the light on the charger stays red instead of flashing or turning green. The info sticker on the back of the Evantage charger doesn't say what a solid red light means.
While plugged in, the screen on the bike's handlebar displays a full-battery symbol and it will beep when I press either of the buttons on the screen. The bike does nothing when I take it off the charger and try riding it, the screen never turns on, buttons do nothing...
Wanted to see if anyone on this site knows about this problem on the Polaris E-bikes (Strive ST) or Evantage units.


----------

